# Avoiding the snow.... Again



## Lump (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone playing at the weekend and have room for another? Willing to travel 1-2 hours for a game.


----------



## bozza (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe playing Cleveland on Sunday, course is fully open at the moment. 

All depends if my place is open on Sunday or not.


----------



## Lump (Jan 30, 2015)

Let me know bozza pal, I'd be game for playing.


----------



## bozza (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok cool, should know for definite by tomorrow if my place is open and I'll be playing in the winter league on Sunday.

If I do end up playing the winter league at my place the tee is booked for 11.37 at Cleveland you can have if you can get anyone to play.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 30, 2015)

I might play Sunday. Been playing badly since getting back from injury and forecast is grim but maybe I just need the game time.


----------



## Lump (Jan 30, 2015)

Didn't think about the weather.. Looks like its set to be pretty rotten up your way on sunday.


----------



## bozza (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah forecast to be 30mph winds on Sunday up here. 

If Cleveland for the snow/rain we got last night I'd be surprised if it's open to be honest.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe Seaton is open today, but I'm tied up in Leeds. Would go tomorrow but those 30 mph winds are also N'erly so will cut you in half......  maybe get up there next Wed or so.


----------



## bozza (Jan 31, 2015)

2blue said:



			I believe Seaton is open today, but I'm tied up in Leeds. Would go tomorrow but those 30 mph winds are also N'erly so will cut you in half......  maybe get up there next Wed or so.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's not supposed to get much above freezing tomorrow and with them winds on the coast it will seriously be Baltic at Cleveland. 

It's bad enough in Darlington today and I live about 25 miles inland from Cleveland.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2015)

bozza said:



			Yeah it's not supposed to get much above freezing tomorrow and with them winds on the coast it will seriously be Baltic at Cleveland. 

It's bad enough in Darlington today and I live about 25 miles inland from Cleveland.
		
Click to expand...

Just been down the sea front... its just a wee zephyr!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just been down the sea front... its just a wee zephyr!
		
Click to expand...

Bet you're not down there tomorrow :ears:


----------



## bozza (Feb 1, 2015)

Just woke up and my course is closed and the wind is bad enough here in Darlo and we are about 25 miles inland. Think I'll give golf a miss today!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 1, 2015)

If McIlroy wasn't tearing up Dubai I'd have been tempted by the golf dome at Hartlepool.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 1, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			If McIlroy wasn't tearing up Dubai I'd have been tempted by the golf dome at Hartlepool.
		
Click to expand...

Think it's all shut up now or it's going to get closed. What I've heard


----------



## bozza (Feb 1, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Think it's all shut up now or it's going to get closed. What I've heard
		
Click to expand...

Really? 

Be a shame if it does as it was handy to get a round in on the simulator when everywhere was shut.


----------

